# Cannot Uninstall iTunes



## MalaKi (Aug 22, 2007)

Can't uninstall iTunes says I dont have the correct msi but I have the 7.1.1.5 msi and my iTunes version is 7.1.1.5

Tell me if I need to share any more information


----------



## MalaKi (Aug 22, 2007)

Any ideas?


----------



## Jon1001 (Jun 28, 2007)

I had this problem with quicktime. I think it was fixed by reinstalling the program before uninstalling it. Try that.


----------



## MalaKi (Aug 22, 2007)

When I try to reinstall I get the same problem it says cannot find iTunes.msi I give it the directory and than it says the same thing again


----------



## Jon1001 (Jun 28, 2007)

Did you download the installer file from the apple website?


----------



## MalaKi (Aug 22, 2007)

The new msi yes but the older one is stored on your computer so you can uninstall iTunes when you need to update


----------



## MalaKi (Aug 22, 2007)

No ideas?


----------



## MalaKi (Aug 22, 2007)

Bump for response


----------



## Jon1001 (Jun 28, 2007)

Sorry, I was a bit confused about what you meant. You need to download the latest installer file from here and run the file. It may give you the option to uninstall the previous version but if not, just go ahead and install the new version. Then try to uninstall it as usual.


----------



## MalaKi (Aug 22, 2007)

I've tried that and it gave me the exact same box I tried to update and uninstall both gave me find the correct msi


----------



## Jon1001 (Jun 28, 2007)

Ok then. What happens if double click on the msi itself? I assume you have checked that the path to the msi is correct or browsed for it and all that when the error comes up.


----------



## Jon1001 (Jun 28, 2007)

You could also try installing the latest version of Windows Installer. I suppose it could be a problem with that.


----------



## MalaKi (Aug 22, 2007)

I installed it right now ill restart and share what happens now


----------



## MalaKi (Aug 22, 2007)

AH I fixed it with a little research "http://www.softpedia.com/get/Security/Secure-cleaning/Windows-Installer-CleanUp-Utility.shtml" use that program if you have anyproblems uninstalling any program that wont be removed on your computer could be very useful for viruses


----------

